# My latest creation.



## PTModIT (Oct 4, 2006)

I just finished this one.







.


----------



## SquierDude (Aug 16, 2008)

looks sweet


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Cool looking guitar, does it come with a bow.. 

seriously though you did a good job, love the tailpiece adds to the violin effect.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Very cool. How does it sound?


----------



## PTModIT (Oct 4, 2006)

I do want to buy a bow to try it. The tailpiece turned out better than I expected. I do want to eventually do some kind of inlay.My son played it yesterday and it sounded real nice. thanks.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm curious about how the strings attach--it looks like that part is covered up--nothing necessarily wrong with that--just wondering.

Also I see this is a left handed guitar--or it looks strung that way.

Nice look though. Cool cutaway.


----------



## PTModIT (Oct 4, 2006)

The tailpiece must be unscrewed from the body to change the strings.There are ferrules mounted on the back side of the tailpiece.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

How about at the headstock?


----------



## PTModIT (Oct 4, 2006)

That's a cover where the strings attach to the tuners.It's held on with 2screws.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

that looks cool!

i have relatives in barrie, and i'd love to play that if im there thanksgiving weekend - but she's a lefty!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

PTModIT said:


> That's a cover where the strings attach to the tuners.It's held on with 2screws.



I figured that--but wanted to make sure.

It looks cool, but it might make changing strings a hassle...
Still--cool.


----------



## PTModIT (Oct 4, 2006)

Not really a hassle . If a string breaks it's time to change all of them .


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Violtar*

Hey that looks great. It reminds me of a guitar that Daryl Stuermer used to play way back I think around the time he first replaced Hackett in Genesis.
Anybody know who built that one?


----------



## Freddy Gabrsek (Oct 13, 2008)

Awesome!:smile:


----------

